# جربت قبل كدة تعمل عبيط D: ؟؟



## white.angel (30 مايو 2012)

*اعمل عبيط .... :smile01*






​*مبدأ غريب بس مفيد احياناً
ودة عبط غير العبط المرضى 
دة عبط انت بتصتنعه عشان تمرر مواقف معينه
 لو وقفت عليها هيجرالك حاجة ...

يعنى مثلاً 
هحكيلكم موقف حصلى شخصياً فى الكولدج 
واحد زميلى واحنا مروحين بيقولى انا لوحدى انهارده 
ما تيجى نروح اى مكان نتغدى ... 
طبعاً كلامه مفهوم ... بيقولى تعالى نخرج بس بشياكه 
انا علطول حولت على خط العبط :2:
عشان معملش مشكله ... 
ورحت عملت تعباااااانه ونعساااااانه 
وكمان خمس دقايق هموت:fun_lol:
وقولتله سورى انا تعبانه موت انهارده
 ومش جعانه خليها مره تانى 
راح سكت كدة وقالى .. اوكى ..!!
وعدى الموقف من غير خناقات ومشاكل او احراج 

مواقف تانى كتير 
زى بين الزوج والزوجه ... بمجرد ما تيجى الزوجه 
تقول لزوجها تعالى نخرج .. اعزمنى على العشا برا .. 
تلاقيه حول على خط العبط ... وعامل نفسه مش فاهم
وكأنه متجوز صينيه :dntknw:

مواقف كتير بتمر فى حياتنا بنضطر نتخذ ليها هذا 
الموقف السلبى , ايــه رأيكم ....!!!

وهل قبل كدة اتعرضت لموقف واضطريت تعمل عبيط
عشان تعديه وتعدى بمراراتك منه ..؟؟:smile02*


----------



## KARMA777 (30 مايو 2012)

*يعنى الواحد بيعمل عبيط احيانا مع الناس الرخمة اللى ما بتحسش

يعنى انا مثلا فى واحد جارتى فى الشقة اللى فى وشى بتخبط عليا فى اليوم نقدر نقول 4 او 5 مرات

لما زهقت منها ما بقتش افتحلها وصوت التليفزيون شغال والنور مفتوح
وصوتنا بنتكلم

لما تزهق ترجع شقتها تانى

مرة سالتنى بخبط عليكى مش بتفتحى ليه
قلتلها  

سورى بس لسانى كان بيوجعنى ومش قادرة اتكلم
هههههه
طبعا قعدت اضحك وانا بقولها كده
وهى فهمت انى مش عاوزة افتحلها
وبرضو بترجع تخبط


*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2012)

* اكييد اكيييد بيحصل-- اوقات كتير فى الشغل زمايل بينسو إن  فى بنات او ستات واقفه و مينفعش يهزرو بكلام معين  او يقولو نكت معينا ليها معانى مش كويسه...*
* و بكل تناحا يقولو مبتدحكيش ليه؟؟!!*
* فساعتها  منعا للإحراج طبعا و تعديه الموقف بعيش دور الغباء المحكم  و اقول لهم مش شايفا إنها تضحك اوى إيه إلى يضحك لما كذا و كذا .."طبعا بدى معنا تانى خاالص و كأنى متخلفه عقليا و مبفهمش او طالبه فى إبتدائى!!) بس علشان اطلع من الموقف المحرج..*


----------



## KARMA777 (30 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اكييد اكيييد بيحصل-- اوقات كتير فى الشغل زمايل بينسو إن  فى بنات او ستات واقفه و مينفعش يهزرو بكلام معين  او يقولو نكت معينا ليها معانى مش كويسه...*
> * و بكل تناحا يقولو مبتدحكيش ليه؟؟!!*
> * فساعتها  منعا للإحراج طبعا و تعديه الموقف بعيش دور الغباء المحكم  و اقول لهم مش شايفا إنها تضحك اوى إيه إلى يضحك لما كذا و كذا .."طبعا بدى معنا تانى خاالص و كأنى متخلفه عقليا و مبفهمش او طالبه فى إبتدائى!!) بس علشان اطلع من الموقف المحرج..*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل البنات بتعمل كده
وخصوصا مع خطابها وازواجها
وهما بيقوا ياعينى مصدقييييين اننا مش فاهمين
هههههههههههههههه
شطورة
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 مايو 2012)

*لا خالص
انا صريح لدرجة الوقاحة 

في مرة كنت باخد كورس تبع ال Biritish Council
وجه حد طلب مني رقم التليفون ، ولاني مصاب بالزهايمر ومش بحب المعارف الجديدة بدون هدف
فرديت قولت لا مش هديكي الرقم ، لأني هنساكي عشان مش بشوفك ، ومش بحب اعمل معارف جديدة بدون فايدة
فهي فهمت اني قصدي : انا عايز اشوفك تاني عشان افتكرك ، واني عايز يباة معرفتنا ليها هدف غير الصداقة
وقالتلي اللي فهمتو
فكنت مضطر اني افهمها كلامي بمعناه القبيح 
قولتلها ، انتي بالنسبالي مالكيش لازمة لأن مفيش فايدة من معرفتنا ، وكمان مش هشوفك تاني ، يباة ناخد ارقام بعض لية ؟
فبصتلي بأرف ومشيت 

في ناس في المواقف دي فعلا بتعمل عٌبط
يقولو والله الخط دة بايظ
هات انت رقمك وهبأة ارن عليك
والكلام دة 

ــ
موضوع حلو
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كل البنات بتعمل كده*
> *وخصوصا مع خطابها وازواجها*
> ...


*  مع خطابها و ازواجها!!!! لا اعتقد مع خطابها و ازواجها الواحد لازم يبقا صريح....*
* يمكن بئا على حسب  العقليه إلى قدام الواحد..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لا خالص*
> *انا صريح لدرجة الوقاحة *
> 
> *في مرة كنت باخد كورس تبع ال Biritish Council*
> ...


 
:w00t: *و باقت البنات هى إلى تطلب الرقم!!!!!*
* و حتى الكلام فهمته بالشقلوب!شكل الدنيا عندها مشقلبه حبتين...*

* بس الصراحا الزياده دى صعبه اوى... اعتقد دايما فى إسلوب الواحد يقدر يستخدمه بحيس إنه ميجرحش او يحرج الى قدامه اوى...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2012)

ههههههه ايون انا بعمل عبيط كتير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بس علشان محرجش اللى قدامى ومبقاش متطفل بردو
لان يأثر فيا خالص لو احرجت حد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2012)

هذاء ذكاء وليس عبط التصرف بحكمة دون جرح الاخرين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

*لو وقع تحت ايدي حد عبيط بتوبه 
لاني بستعبط عليه حتي يستغيث هههههههههه

اصلي رخم اوي *​


----------



## bob (31 مايو 2012)

> *هحكيلكم موقف حصلى شخصياً فى الكولدج
> واحد زميلى واحنا مروحين بيقولى انا لوحدى انهارده
> ما تيجى نروح اى مكان نتغدى ...
> طبعاً كلامه مفهوم ... بيقولى تعالى نخرج بس بشياكه *


*الله يسهلك يا ستنا ده موقف مش محتاج عباطة خالص 
اما من جهتي فا انا اموت في العباطة :yahoo:*


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2012)

*موضوع جميل .... تصدقوا ضحكتونى مواقفكم كلها تهلك من الضحك .*

*انا للاسف مش بعرف اعمل عبيطه ساعات زى ما بيقولوا كده بدخل فى الحيطه*
*اخر موقف كان نفسى ابقا عبيطه ومعرفتش للاسف كنت بشترى حاجات واخ فاضل كده متعوده اشترى منه حاجات بدقن !!!! بس بصراحه محترم وذوق ومشوفتش منه حاجه وحشه المهم يعنى كان يومين الانتخابات ومن يومين الصمت الانتخابى وقفت اشترى حاجات ولقيته يا حرام مستفرض بالستات الكبار فى السن وشغال الراجل يحشى فى دماغهم عن الاخوان وجمالهم وبركتهم ودول ناس بتوع ربنا وهيمسكوا البلد يظبطوها وكلام من هذا القبيل اتعصبت بينى وبين نفسى وقولت ايه الهبل دا  هو مش انهارده صمت انتخابى وكمان دا مش بيناقش حد دا عمال يغالط ويقول للناس حاجات ملهاش علاقه بالواقع  حاولت حاولت اعمل عبيطه وسكت لحد  ما جت لحظة توزيع الورقه بتاعت البرنامج  بتاع مرسى ال وايه بيمدلى ورقه على اساس انى سمعت الخطبه بتاعته وهكمل قراءة البرنامج وهجرى تانى يوم انتخب مرسى.. هنا ومقدرتش وباتت المحاوله  بكونى استعبط بالفشل الذريع وقولته بابتسامه سمجه هو مش انهارده صمت انتخابى!!!!!! وطبعا معرفتش امسك لسانى وقولتله حرام عليكم احنا مبنعرفش نمشى صح ابدا لازم نخترق القوانين ............  سورى على الاطاله*


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2012)

للاسف انا صريحة اوى بقول الى فى دماغى على طول بدون اى مقدمات ههههههه يعنى مش بعمل عبيطة ولا حاجة لو حد قالى ايه مش بتسألى عليا ليه بقوله (كدة , كنت بنسى , ماليش مزاج ههه )وبتعدى بردوا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*ع حسب الموقف اللي بكون فيه
ممكن اكون صريح جدا 
وممكن اعمل من بنها
وكل واحد ورزقه بقي​*


----------



## forgive forget (6 يونيو 2012)

*انا كتير بعمل عبيطه في مواقف المفروض انها عاديه جدا لاي حد*
*بس انا بعمل كده من احراجي ومن كسوفي من اني اكسف حد(ولو ان ده ساعات كتير بيكون مش صح وبيكون لازم اكسف اللي قدامي )بس مش بعرف*
* او ساعات لاني ببقي مش عارفه او ساعات مش عايزه  اواجه الموقف  عشان مش ضامنه النتيجه ايه .فبلجا للهروب (يعني العبط) ويمكن ده صح ف بعض النواقف لكن مش كل المواقف*

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2012)

ييييييييييييه انا بعمل عبيطه كتييييييييييير عشان ماحرجش حد او احرج نفسى 
بس مش فاكره اى حاجه دلوقتى


----------



## Critic (6 يونيو 2012)

انا غالبا بتصرف بتلقائية وببقى قليل الذوق وبحرج اللى قدامى , مش بيبقى قصدى احرجه عن عمد , بس دى النتيجة الطبيعية لأسلوبى تقريبا


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *يعنى الواحد بيعمل عبيط احيانا مع الناس الرخمة اللى ما بتحسش
> يعنى انا مثلا فى واحد جارتى فى الشقة اللى فى وشى بتخبط عليا فى اليوم نقدر نقول 4 او 5 مرات
> 
> لما زهقت منها ما بقتش افتحلها وصوت التليفزيون شغال والنور مفتوح
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*كنت ممنوعه من الكلام اسبوع *
*صعب اوى الناس اللى بتيجى من غير ميعاد مسبق دى ..*
* ربنا يعينك .. وميرسى لمرورك .. *
​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *
> اكييد اكيييد بيحصل-- اوقات كتير فى الشغل زمايل بينسو إن  فى بنات او ستات واقفه و مينفعش يهزرو بكلام معين  او يقولو نكت معينا ليها معانى مش كويسه...*
> * و بكل تناحا يقولو مبتدحكيش ليه؟؟!!*
> * فساعتها  منعا للإحراج طبعا و تعديه الموقف بعيش دور الغباء المحكم  و اقول لهم مش شايفا إنها تضحك اوى إيه إلى يضحك لما كذا و كذا .."طبعا بدى معنا تانى خاالص و كأنى متخلفه عقليا و مبفهمش او طالبه فى إبتدائى!!) بس علشان اطلع من الموقف المحرج..*


*فعلاً بيبقى موقف محرج .. **جداً .. *
*وكويس انك بتعرفى تتصرفى*
​


----------



## white.angel (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لا خالص
> انا صريح لدرجة الوقاحة
> في مرة كنت باخد كورس تبع ال Biritish Council
> وجه حد طلب مني رقم التليفون ، ولاني مصاب بالزهايمر ومش بحب المعارف الجديدة بدون هدف
> ...


*اسلوبك حلو يا كيرو .. بس محتاج تضيف عليه اللطف ..*
*دة اللطف من ثمار الروح القدس .. يعنى ارفض بشياكه يا اخى*
*ههههههههه البنت هتحرم توزع رقم تليفونها بعد كدة ..*
*بس بصراحه هى تستاهل D:*
​ 


ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههه ايون انا بعمل عبيط كتير
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*كلامك صح .. بس بردو احياناً بنحتاج للمواجهه
 حتى لو كانت جارحه*
​*فى مواقف لا تحتمل التهرب او الدهاء .. *
*ربنا يدينا كلنا الحكمه اللى ترشدنا للتصرف الصحيح *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


white.angel قال:



اسلوبك حلو يا كيرو .. بس محتاج تضيف عليه اللطف ..
دة اللطف من ثمار الروح القدس .. يعنى ارفض بشياكه يا اخى
ههههههههه البنت هتحرم توزع رقم تليفونها بعد كدة ..
بس بصراحه هى تستاهل D:
​ 



أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو اللطف كان هيفهمها اني معجب بجانبها وعايز احبها * *
فقولت لازم تااخد ع دماغها :new6:
*


----------



## forgive forget (16 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذاء ذكاء وليس عبط التصرف بحكمة دون جرح الاخرين



*عجبني تعبيرك الايجابي ع الموضوع ع انه ذكاء وليس عبط زي ما احنا بنقول بطريقتنا السلبيه 

شكرا ع توضحيك*


----------

